# Dallas , Geogia area



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone finding anything yet?Reckon it will be another early year my fellow shroomers?


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)

about to go check today. will keep you posted!!


----------



## fungigal (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey, Guys, waiting to see what you all are doing in the shroom world. Us Hoosiers don't start looking until you all's season is gone. Good Luck this year. Who knows what we will find with this weather being so weird.


----------



## pegleg7376 (Feb 23, 2017)

anyone find any in ga yet


----------



## monkeyswithguns (Feb 23, 2017)

Someone on another site reported the first finds in Augusta, Ga for the 2017 season. Time to start checking your honey holes!


----------



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

And the hunt is on....never hunted Georgia before, do you start out in the low lands or hills? Do you have blacks ,greys, yellows or all ? Need just a little help here. Thanks


----------



## monkeyswithguns (Feb 23, 2017)

I've only ever found them in bottom lands, sandy soil, and older growth ashy/hardwood bottoms, and I've found yellows and grays, mostly yellows though. I think it changes the farther north in GA you go.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Time to set checking folks. Going to be a good year. We had snow and we have moisture. So far better than last year at this time. Looking downtown ATL after work.


----------

